
Tell HN: Up Down Vote Button on comments - cryptozeus
Just want to point out that that on mobile the up and down voting button are too close to each other. It’s very easy to click on down by mistake instead of up vote button.  Suggestion would be to not make the arrows disappear and bold the button that was clicked.
======
surds
Yeah, that can perhaps be a visual improvement.

As it is right now, it is anyways not a problem for folks like me who do not
have enough HN karma to downvote any comment. :)

------
quickthrower2
When you vote a link appears that says unvote or undown to undo that action.

~~~
cryptozeus
Yes but its hard to know if I upvoted or downvoted.

~~~
brudgers
downvotes are undone by an [undown] link instead of an [unvote] link.

~~~
cryptozeus
Ah Don't know how I missed that.

